# Corsica Still Not Full Cured (Pics)



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok, some of you may know about Corsica my 9 year old Fancy Goldfish.

Seems shes getting old and her immune system is not as strong as it once was. She use to be able to beat off anything with a simple water change.

Anyways, it appears she ended up getting a combination of Fin Rot and a Bacterial infection or parasite. I originally put her on a 10 day treatment with Melafix which cleared it up a lot. She had a few red spots left on her tail but I assumed she could fight off the rest herself. 

Well I was wrong.. The red streaks came back and shes acting real stressed, jumpy and shy when people walk past the tank. She darts off and thats not normal behavior. So today I decided I'm going to house her an a 20 Gallon Hospital tank and treat her with Maracyn 2 and let me tell ya, stuff aint cheap. Also I removed the carbon from my Filter floss. So heres the pics:

20 Gallon Hospital tank:



Her Red Streaks:



Another pic of the red streaks:



Also I could be wrong, but, I noticed a red spot (Looks real early) on my new Panda moor so I decided to treat him aswell and kill two birds with one stone:



Another pic of the Red spot:




I'll keep this as a journal in case in the future anyone ever runs into this problem and would like to know how to cure it and if Maracyn 2 really works.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

*DAY 1:*



Instructions say to use 2 Packets per 10 gallon on the first day, then days 2-5 should be 1 packet per 10 gallon then immediate 25% water change follow up.

Since this is a 20 Gallon long, I'll be using 4 packets on the first day and 2 everyday after.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Awww poor Corsica! I hope she makes a full recovery this time!

P.S. That panda moor looks really neat!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

egoreise said:


> Awww poor Corsica! I hope she makes a full recovery this time!
> 
> P.S. That panda moor looks really neat!


Thanks!

Yea, hes deff unique from most Goldfish I see. _Shhhh.. judging by the eyeliner and lip liner shes wearing I think shes a girl... lol_


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey.. there is NOTHING wrong with a male wearing eyeliner and lipliner!


----------



## DJSpahn (May 7, 2011)

I hope everything goes well


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

*DAY 2:*

Notes:
Show no signs of the red streaks getting better... But its still too early to tell. Hopefully things will turn around by tommro or Thursday a bit.





Thanks for the comments all!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

*DAY 3:*

Notes:
The red streaks are 'Slightly' going away.. If you look from the first day till this recent pic you can see a 'slight' difference. Nothing major tho, She still gets a bit jumpy when walking next to the tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey, at least it is showing improvement, and that's a good thing. Repairing vascular damage takes awhile, but that can't happen until the infection is reduced, and since you're seeing vascular repair in progress, then the medicine must be working. Don't stop, though, since the worst of it is going to be in places you can't see it, and if you don't wipe it all out now it'll just come back again.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Hey, at least it is showing improvement, and that's a good thing. Repairing vascular damage takes awhile, but that can't happen until the infection is reduced, and since you're seeing vascular repair in progress, then the medicine must be working. Don't stop, though, since the worst of it is going to be in places you can't see it, and if you don't wipe it all out now it'll just come back again.


Yes, I learned my lesson from the first treatment assuming she'd fight off the rest herself.

The instructions doesn't indicate anything about repeating if its not fully recovered by the fifth day. But, I probably should just perform a 30% water change after the fifth day and repeat anyways eh?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I wouldn't. I'd just let it simmer about three days and then change water.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

I was thinking of going that route too, you dont think the medication being in the tank longer than 5 days will effect the fish?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, let's hope so!


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> Well, let's hope so!


LOL, no meaning in a negative way?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

*Day 4:*

Notes:

Still no huge signs of the red streaks going away.. I wonder if I should try to dose with Maracyn 1?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, it shouldn't help, since it's made for other problems, but you never know. Be aware that you'll still see red streaks for awhile after the infection is gone, simply because it still takes some time to heal.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

So basically I'll have no idea if its cured or not?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

*Day 5:*

_Notes:_

Well today being the last day of dosage, i'm now unsure if Corsica is fully cured or not. It doesn't appear she is, but, according to TOS I wouldn't know for a few months anyways. So, now i feel like i'm almost stuck. 

Should I try another med or keep her housed in the hospital tank to wait it out and see?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, not months, only days or a week or so.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> No, not months, only days or a week or so.


Ooops, mis-understanding. So i'll more than likely wait it out another week to see.

If not cured, what med would you recommend for something like this TOS?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, you already went with the big guns, so anything else would probably not work any better. Also, goldfish occasionally get bloody fins due to broken vessels even when there is no infection, so don't use that as your only indicator of possible illness.

As for what to try next? I'd go with sparkling clean water for a few weeks. You could also always try some antibiotic fishfood while you were at it, if things still looked bad.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Well the red streaks is just what tipped me off, then the strange act. Acting real stressed and jumpy when I walk by the tank. Also her tail had started developing early signs of fin rot and treated with Melafix which is weird bcuz I keep my tank sparkling clean and also she had lil red spots on her belly. (Pimple like bumps)

What else could it possibly be?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Trichodina is another possibility, but I doubt that's it since the fish is still alive.


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

No, I doubt its Trichodina. Anything else you can think of?


----------

